# Abandend egg ??!! Need information!!



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

My friend has had a nest on his porch balcany for 8 monthes.  Yesterday he noticed that the family didn't come back. He got a ladder and found one abandend egg.  He gave it to me and I have it under a lamp in a tissue nest.  I need information on raising a newborn pigeon for when it hatches!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'll tell ya', Vivian,

You got more guts than I do. It isn't easy to raise one those first few days without the right equipment and formula. I just never even try it anymore. There are plenty of other folks on here that will walk you through the attempt, though and I wish you all the best. You got any Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula?

Pidgey


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm great friends with a family that runs a rehab so I could posibly get info,formula and equipment from them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Vivian,

First thing, if pigeons are going to lay two eggs (usual), then they don't start serious incubation until the second is laid. If they come back and lay another egg, best to put this one with it.

Second, it may not be viable.

Otherwise, this link from our resources page, posted by Cynthia, will take you to an introductory page on feeding doves or pigeons from day one. The navigation link at the bottom of the page takes to a lot of info. One of these is 'Macmilk', which is a mixture designed by rehabbers to simulate the 'crop milk' with all the nutrients as produced by parent pigeons. i think you'll find plenty of useful reading in those pages generally, too.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm

The incubation process is another matter, though, in terms oftemperature, turning the egg, stopping it drying out.... Hopefully, someone will come up with that who has done this.


John


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

The family still hasin't come back, it's been more than 24 hours.


----------



## tara2 (Feb 23, 2003)

*how is the egg*



vivian said:


> The family still hasin't come back, it's been more than 24 hours.


How is the egg it may be best to return the egg but after one day I imagine the bird had layed the other egg somewhere else and will not return to the nest. If you have the correct equipment I doubt you will under the best hatch and raise the bird


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for your confidince!  I'm not the only one who's going to raise him! The rehab said that if I could start the feeding they would help with the rest. Thanks again!


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I didn't mean to be rude.  It's just I don't like to be doubted,or think negatively about well...anything.  Sorry again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the egg is viable, and has not been incubated by either parent then there is actually nothing inside to worry about. Cell division doesn't begin until incubation. 

If the egg has been incubated and there is an embryo the preference of choice would be two pigeons who are already sitting on an egg or on a dummy egg. They make the best parents, especially those very first fragile days, when the milk in the crop is so important, as God gave them all the right equipment. 

I usually keep one pair on dummy eggs during the breeding season for that very reason. 

Anyway, here is the website for incubation, as a last resort:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4968

Treesa


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not sure if the parents sat on it or not. I've hade it under a lamp and I hope it's ok.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

lala gugo nuta balupo nert mo fe fi fo fum tuy sado mady do   LOL!!!!


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I hade a funny bone attack and couldent help but do somthing funny.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Whats a dummy egg egxactly??


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Can anybody tell me what a dummy egg is!?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's a fake egg made of wood or clay. You can get them from the pigeon supply houses or sometimes find them at a crafts store.

Terry


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you


----------

